# Schnuffis Teichbau



## schnuffi0984 (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Joerg,

so nun erst mal zum Teich. 

Also das Filterbecken ist 5x3m ca. 1.5m Tief. 
Entlang des Teiches soll ein Pflanzenfilter (später ein bewachsener Bodenfilter) entstehen 7x1m ca. 1m tief.
Der Teich selber soll 7x4m und ca. 2,2m Tief werden.

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte. Hier mal ein paar.

Achso Bild 4 und 5 wird der Zulauf zum Teich via Luftheber.


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Schnuffi,

der Teich geht bei der Folienfrage ja unter - ich hab das mal getrennt.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe jetzt 3 Reihen Schalsteine hochgemauert. Mein Freundeskreis meinte das ich nicht mehr auf einmal befüllen soll, weil man mit dem Flaschenrüttler nicht so Richtig nach unten kommt (So ist die Befürchtung). Insgesamt sollen 6 Reihen übereinander.
Meine Befürchtung ist, dass es ja dann keine Betonverbindung außer den Muniereisen gibt. Quasi hat man 2 Reihen.
Hat einer von euch das Befüllen auch in mehreren Schritten gemacht?

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Zacky (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Ja! Und bis jetzt hält alles.


----------



## Klappspaten (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Schnuffi,

eigentlich wollte ich mich (unseren Teich erst einmal vorstellen, bevor ich hier was poste, aber es kommt halt alles anders, als man denkt....

zu den Schalsteinen, dem Beton und der "Rüttelflasche": 
Das ist meines Erachtens völlig übertrieben, da Du ja bestimmt keine "begehbare und unterkellerte  Teichsohle mit Panzerglas-Panoramascheibe" geplant hast.
Die 6 Reihen kannst Du ohne Bauchschmerzen direkt betonieren, dazu benötigst Du nicht einmal einen Verdichter (Rüttel-Flasche), da die auf das Mauerwerk wirkenden Kräfte - ich sage mal: "zu Vernachlässigen sind". 
Etwas Unterstützung durch Bewehrung ("Mo(u)niereisen") zwischen den Lagen ist "Empfehlenswert", aber auch nicht zwingend notwendig, es sei denn Du möchtest den Teich im "gefüllten Zustand" freilegen....
Kurzum: Setze Deine Steine und betoniere diese mit "KF" aus. Das ist mehr als ausreichend!

"KF" =" Konsistenz Fließfähig "

Gruß Jens


----------



## schnuffi0984 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Jens,

ja das hab ich schon mehrmals gehört, mit dem übertrieben . Meine bekannten meinten ich wäre ... Manchen denken ich bau ein Haus und keinen Teich. 

Ich hab im moment je Schicht 2 10er *Moniereisen*  und noch welche senkrecht alle 50cm.

Eine Seite der Filtergrube und eine vom Pflanzenfilter ist der Wasserdruck drauf. Deshalb hab ich Angst, dass im Winter das Eis die Mauer wegdrückt oder evtl reißt.  

Gruß Dennis


----------



## schnuffi0984 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*



Klappspaten schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich mich (unseren Teich erst einmal vorstellen, bevor ich hier was poste, aber es kommt halt alles anders, als man denkt....



danke das du es trotzdem machst


----------



## Zacky (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

...ich habe auch Eisen drin, habe aber auch durch die nötige Menge an Beton, die Wände in mehreren Schichten gegossen. Ich habe dann zum Ende der Gießsession öfters in den frischen Beton noch Betonsteinreste, Pflastersteinreste, trockene Betonreste rein geworfen, die für eine zusätzliche Verbindung zum neuen Beton sorgen sollten...

Wie weit stehen denn deine Wände jeweils frei über der Erde?


----------



## schnuffi0984 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/107255&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1342548551
hier sieht man den PF da steh ich quasi mit dem Fuß drin 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/107256&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1342548800
mein Schwiegerpapa steht in der Filtergrube, von vorn drückt das Wasser vom Teich, von ca 1,4m bis Wasseroberkante.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Klappspaten (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Offtopic


> danke das du es trotzdem machst


 äähm,.. Ja, natürlich!  - Aber: eigenes Thema, es geht ja hier um Deine Baustelle (Teich) 
/Offtopic

"Filtergrube":  - Ja, da könnte ich mir (je nach länge der Wand) leichte "Druckbedingte Setzungserscheinungen" an der Fuge Zur Bodenplatte vorstellen. ( Hast Du da Verbinder verbaut? ) 
Bei dem Thema "Eisdruck" wäre der gesamte "Teichoberflächenaufbau" noch interessant.
(Rundherum senkrechte Wandung? dann drückt es natürlich auch direkt auf das MW)

Gruß Jens


----------



## schnuffi0984 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Ja Moniereisen sind in der Bodenplatte senkrecht drin als Verbindung. Jupp es sind Ringsherum senkrechte Wandungen.
Ich hatte noch vor in der Mitte der Filtergrubenwand eine kleine Stützmauer zu setzen. Mit als Verband eingießen.
Bin kein Tiefbauer und kenn mich da leider nicht 100%tig aus.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Zusammen,

hier mal wieder ein Update von meinen Teicharbeiten.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hier noch welche.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Über ein paar kommentare würd ich mich freuen. 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## schnuffi0984 (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

keine kritik bzw. Anregungen? :-\


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis.

...viele User, so auch ich - schauen ja regelmäßig rein, aber was soll man sagen...es sieht doch alles richtig gut und ordentlich aus... also keinerlei Kritik, ist doch auch gut, oder!? Und Anregungen kann man auch nicht mehr geben, da scheinbar alles gut durchdacht ist...also mir fällt nix auf...wir warten alle gespannt auf das Ergebnis


----------



## schnuffi0984 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Zacky,

na dann bin ich ja schon mal beruhigt. Ja durchdacht, verworfen, neu geplant, usw. hab ich ca. die letzten drei Jahre genug . Dann hab ich mich dieses Jahr doch getraut, endlich mal anzufangen .

Falls euch aber doch etwas auffällt, HER DAMIT .

Hier noch mal ein Bild, mit mir im Teich 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/108733&stc=1&d=1344355289

Und noch eins Nach dem Ausbaggern mit mir im Teich. Man war das viel Arbeit die letzten Wochen, vorallem mit dem sch..ß Wetter. Ob ich sowas nochmal machen würde? 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/108734&stc=1&d=1344355414

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

...sieht ganz schön groß aus......den Teich meine ich natürlich...


----------



## Joerg (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis,
schreib doch mal was zum Aufbau, viele Bilder sind ja gut aber alles kann man darauf nicht erkennen.
Was mich interessieren würde ist der Grund für die eine schräge Wand.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Joerg,

ich wollte nicht einen kompletten aus Schalsteinen gemauerten Teich, weil ich mir auch ein wenig Arbeit ersparen wollten, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Da bei uns der Boden komplett aus Lehm besteht konnte man auch "relativ" steile Wände machen. Sieht auf dem Foto flacher aus als es in Wirklichkeit ist.

Die Schalsteine stehen auch zu einer Hecke hin und die Rundungen bzw. schräge Wand zu Hof hin. Fand ich auch irgendwie schöner in meiner Vorstellung und auf Skizzen. Naja mal sehen wie es Aussieht wenn es Fertig ist.  Es soll ja dort wo die großen Findlinge stehen noch ein Japanischer Garten hin (aber erst nächstes Jahr).

Dort wo ich mit dem eglben T-Shirt stehe, kommt ungefähr der Zulauf (2 mal 125er Rohr) mittels Luftheber hin. (Hoffe mal, das es so funktioniert wie es ich mir vorstelle, wenn nicht kommen halt zwei Rohrpumpen ran)

Auf der rechten Seite kommt dann der Pflanzenfilter hin, mit Seerosen, etc. und ein Teil soll später der bewachsene Bodenfilter werden. Der ist 7m lang 1m Tief und ca. 75cm Breit.

In die Filtergrube kommt ein Filter rein mittels 5*IBC. Mit Sifi (erstmal vorläufig) und dahinter Patronenfiter und __ HEL-X kammern. Später wenn wieder mal gespart wurde kommt ein Trommler ins HAUS. Abfluss dafür hab ich schon vorgesehen.

@ Zacky: bin 1,80 groß bzw. klein 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Joerg (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis,
5 IBC ist aber schon ordentlich.

Hast du die Ecken denn abgeschrägt? Ansonsten bildet sich keine gute Kreisströmung, die den Dreck in die BA schiebt.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Bisher ist nur die eine Ecke abgerundet die andere bin ich noch nicht fertig. An der Filtergrube wollte ich die Ecken so lassen wie sie jetzt sind. Hoffe das reicht für eine Kreisströmung aus. 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis.

Dein Filteraufbau mit 5 IBC ist schon ordentlich...aber den Patronenfilter - , ich habe auch noch einen bei mir drin, aber nur aus dem Grund, da das ganze Material schon da und alles soweit fertig konstruiert war...da gab es für mich in diesem Bezug erst einmal kein Zurück mehr und habe ihn deshalb eingebaut...OK...er leistet bislang sehr gute Arbeit und durch den Sifi (Sipa) davor ist kaum Schmodder und Schmutz drin...aber ansonsten lasse ihn weg...wenn du nicht auch schon alles da hast!? und nimm mehr Helix...


----------



## schnuffi0984 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Ja das hatte ich auch schon überlegt den Patronenfilter wegzulassen. Aber ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass sich an einem Patronenfilter schneller die Filterbakterien vermehren. Das ist gerade zu anfang der Saision von Vorteil, wenn der Filter noch nicht ganz auf Höchstleistung ist.

Kann mir das jemand so bestätigen?

Gruß Dennis


----------



## archie01 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo
Ja , das kann ich bestätigen , mein Patronenfilter benötigt höchstens eine Woche um wieder effektiv  zu sein , selbst wenn alles  "richtig sauber " geputzt wurde.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## schnuffi0984 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Also das Material für den Patronenfilter habe ich noch nicht besorgt. 

@Archie: welche Dichte (PPI) haben deine Patronen

Ich bräuchte ja einen Durchfluss von ca. 30 000l

oder evtl. als Bypass?


----------



## Joerg (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Dennis,
pro 1m Patrone mittel kannst du 500 Liter rechnen. Mit einer Umwälzrate von 2 mal die Stunde kommt man dann auf 1 m/m3.

Ich hatte auch mal Patronen, die Reinigung war nicht so einfach und der Widerstand in Schwerkraft ist zu beachten.
Schaumstoff habe ich immer noch als erstes aber nun quer angeströmte Matten.
Die brauchen keine Verrohrung, sind strömungstechnisch besser, lassen sich einfacher reinigen und sind billiger.
Die Filterleistung ist gut aber andere Medien sind einfacher zu handhaben.


----------



## archie01 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*



schnuffi0984 schrieb:


> Also das Material für den Patronenfilter habe ich noch nicht besorgt.
> 
> @Archie: welche Dichte (PPI) haben deine Patronen
> 
> ...



Hallo
Das weiss ich leider nicht mehr , war aber das Grobste verfügbare , so weit ich mich erinnern kann.

Gruß
Archie
PS. Hab eine Oase Gravity 20000 dran , da pumpt`s ja auch 18ooo l durch und das ohne Probleme. Allerdings benötigst du wohl ein paar Reihen mehr als ich da drinne habe....


----------



## sbecs (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo,
gefällt mir gut was ich da sehe nur sehe ich die Planung mit Patronenfilter eher als bedenklich an. Wie an anderer Stelle bereits mal erläutert halte ich die zur Verfügung stehende Bakterienfläche in Bezug auf das benötigte Volumen inakzeptabel und die Reinigung von Schaumstoff, ob nun Matten oder Patronen als viel zu aufwendig.Ich würde auch die Variante mit 5 IBC überdenken da eine Kette von Kammern immer auch eine Durchflusshemmung hervorruft (Ablauf-Überlauf, Rohrreibung,Bögen usw). Ich würde wenn ich dort bauen würde eine große Kammer nach dem Sifi (später Trommler) mit bewegtem Helix machen und danach maximal noch eine mit ruhendem Helix um letzte Schmutzteilchen zurück zu halten. Bei mir z.b. reinigen 200l bewegtes Helix 5000l Wasser in der IH, bei meinem Teichumbau werden es dann 1000l auf 50000l werden. Die Bedenken wegen einer "schlechteren" Bakterienkultur im Frühjahr kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, der Filter läuft weiter wenn auch auf Sparflamme, es sterben also nicht alle Bakterien ab und man passt natürlich langsam die Fütterung diesem Umstand an. Sollte es da wirklich Probleme geben was ich mir nicht denken kann würde ich eher mit einem kleinen geimpften Schwammfilter kurzzeitig nachhelfen als ganzjährig schlechteres Filtermaterial zu wählen, wie gesagt mit Helix benötige ich bedeutend weniger Filterfläche also im Filtervolumen da Helix selbst eine größere Oberfläche als z.B. Schaumstoff besitzt.


----------



## sbecs (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Sehr gut finde ich übrigens den Bodenfilter da dieser wenn er eingefahren ist bedeutend mehr Nitrat und bei Teilfüllung mit Eisenerz Phospat abbauen soll wie ein herkömmlicher Pflanzenfilter und bei dieser Länge wird wahrscheinlich jeder Ektoparasit eher verhungern bis er wieder einen Wirt findet als sich irgendwo ablagern würde was manche befürchten mögen.


----------



## Joerg (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Steffen,
das ist aus meiner Sicht fast alles richtig. 
Die besiedelbare Oberfläche von __ Hel-x 17 ist bei 589 m²/m³ und die von Schaumstoff mittel bei 450 m²/m³, fein bei 700 m²/m³.
Man kann also Schaumstoff durchaus als gleichwertig ansehen. 
Die Matten werden bei mir abgeklopft und der Mulm abgesaugt, der Aufwand ist kaum höher als bei dem ruhendem Hel-x.

Ich denke allerdings auch, dass 5 IBC etwas zu viel sind.
Die erste Kammer Vorreinigung mit Sieb (SIFI oder SIPA), danach eine Biokammer mit viel Oberfläche.
Als Feinfilterung noch eine zweite, die auch als Ablagerung des Mulms aus der ersten dienen kann. Danach kann gleich die Pumpenkammer kommen.

Grundsätzlich ist zu Bedenken, dass der Filter den erwünschten Durchfluss gut schaffen muss (Verrohrung) und die benötigte Oberfläche der Filtermaterialien von der Futtermenge abhängt.

Bodenfilter finde ich auch gut, das Material liegt schon, er will nur noch gebaut werden.


----------



## sbecs (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Joerg,
naja mit dem Helix verhält es sich so wie mit den Matten die feiner gewählt werden, Helix 12 hat bereits 859m²/m³ als Oberfläche also mehr als eine feine Matte und der große Nachteil einer Schaumstoffschicht fein ist wie du weißt dass sie sich schnell zusetzt und somit um ein Vielfaches häufiger gereinigt werden muss wie eine grobe und das schafft man nur schwer durch abklopfen (ich habe das alles selbst ein Jahr an meinem Teich wöchentlich gemacht, weiß daher wovon ich dabei rede). Helix zu reinigen, also das ruhende denn das bewegte wird eigentlich ständig gereinigt um beim Teilwasserwechsel der Mulm vom Boden einfach weggespült, ist da sehr viel einfacher, einmal das Becken umgerührt und der Dreck fällt zu Boden wo er dann einfach mit dem Wasserwechsel abgesaugt wird.
Glasfoam oder Aquarock besitzen ebenfalls große Oberflächen sind nur wieder schwerer zu reinigen. Also für mich sind beide Aspekte eindeutig für Helix sprechend.
Ein Bodenfilter war bei mir auch schon länger geplant und jetzt beim Umbau wird er realisiert da ich der Überzeugung bin dass Nitratabbauende Bakterien effektiver sind als 3% Nitratanteil an der Blattmasse von evtl. Teichpflanzen auch wenn meine Frau diese lieber behalten hätte.
Der Durchfluss ist auch sehr wichtig nicht nur für die Kasse (höhere, unnötige Pumpenleistung) sondern natürlich für den notwendigen schnellen Abtransport der Stoffe, natürlich immer im sinnvollen Rahmen, ein ZU schnell ist natürlich für die Filterbiologie auch sinnlos, die Bakkis müssen schon die richtige Zeit haben ihre Nahrung zu verarbeiten denn das wollen wir ja erreichen.


----------



## Zacky (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Dennis.

Du hast ja jetzt schon einige Meinungen zum Filterbaufbau gehört und auch ich würde Dir dann lieber empfehlen, dass viele Geld für Material eines Patronenfilterbaus in das Helix zu investieren. In entsprechender Menge und sinnvollen Aufbau ist das bestimmt besser und effktiver. Ich habe meinen alten Filter zum Saisonstart noch mit Starterbakterien versehen und die Sache lief ganz gut an. Nach der Winterpause fütterst du ja auch nicht gleich die hoch angereicherten Futter, sondern steigerst das ja auch mit dem Bedarf und den Temperaturen. Ich denke, auch aus dieser Sicht spare Dir echt den Aufwand und die Kosten für den Bau eines Patronenfilter. Ich weiß, was das für Arbeit macht, wenn man dann auch immer anders baut als viele Andere und 50er Rohr schneidet und Löcher reinbohrt / sägt, entgraten, einkleben, T-Stück und, und, und


----------



## schnuffi0984 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Leute,

erst mal many thanks an alle die geantwortet haben. Also der recht hohe Arbeitsaufwand bei einem Patronenfilter hat mich bisher auch davon abgehalten einen zu bauen. 
Dann werde ich nochmal eine __ HEL-X Bestellung aufgeben müssen.2

1te Kammer: Sifi Später Trommler
2te Kammer: Ruhendes Hel-x
3te Kammer: Belüftetes Hel-x
4te Kammer: Tauch UVC u(nd evtl 2 Rohrpumpen falls der Fuftheber nicht so funktioniert wie ich es mir im moment vorstelle!)

Wieviel Ruhendes Hel-X kann ich in einen IBC rein machen so das ich es mit Luftsprudlern evtl noch wieder sauber bekomme? Was meint ihr? Und vorallem welche Größe bei ruhendem (12mm oder 17mm)?


----------



## sbecs (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo,
ich würde es umgedreht machen, 2.Kammer bewegtes Helix (vielleicht kannst du so bauen dass der Durchfluss bereits reicht um das Helix zu bewegen, brauchst dann keine zusätzle Luftpumpe), 3.Kammer ruhendes Helix
Man rechnet so ca. 1/3 Helix also bei 1000l IBC ca. 300l Helix. Bedenke es gibt schwimmendes und schwebendes, nimmer besser das schwebende denn das lässt sich leichter bewegen, für das ruhende dann das schwimmende
Gruss Steffen


----------



## schnuffi0984 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Steffen,

belüften wollte ich es sowieso, wegen besserem Sauerstoffeintrag. Ich kann ja mal gucken ob ich durch Verohrung oder Bögen evtl. noch mehr Bewegung rein kriege . 

Zu dem __ Hel-x dachte ich immer, dass aus schwimmenden Hel-x durch Bakterienansiedlung swebendes Hel-x wird. Mir war nicht bewusst, dass es dort Unterschiede gibt.:?
Muss nachher mal im Keller gucken wovon ich schon 400l Hel-x rumstehen habe.


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hey Schnuffi,:smoki

belüfte doch alle Helixfarmen,

ein bisschen "ruht" immer... 


wennde schon Luft hast, dann leite die doch unter alle Medienauflagen... 

hoffe mal das du schwebendes hast


----------



## schnuffi0984 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hmm habe eben mal geguckt. Drauf steht nicht ob es schwimmed oder schwebend ist, wenn ich eins in Wasser werfe, dann schwimmt es an der Oberfläche. Bedeutet das , das es schwimmend ist. 

Wie kann ich da einen Unterschied feststellen?


----------



## Zacky (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis.

Die Filterbestückung so wie oben schon angedeutet umdrehen...also 1.Helixkammer das schwebende und belüftet und in die 2.Helixkammer das ruhende / schwimmende Helix.

Nimm das 14er helix, ist derzeit am gängigsten am Markt zu haben. Der Unterschied zwischen dem ruhenden und dem schwebenden Helix kannst du nur sehen, wenn es drin ist oder auf der Verpackung steht was drauf. Da du sagtest, da steht nix weiter drauf, die Frage, wo hast du es gekauft? Steht auf der Rechnung was drauf? Mein schwebendes, also bewegtes Helix, hatte die Kennung 10.1 auf dem Sack drauf. Wusste damit auch erst nix anzufangen und habe einfach beim Lieferanten per Email nachgefragt.

Der Gedanke durch die Verrohrung oder so, schon Bewegung in das Helix zu bekommen hatte ich auch, aber vergiss es...das Helix strömt anfangs schön mit, aber irgendwann hat es die Ecken in der Kammer gefunden und bleibt dort liegen...auch ist das belüften der einen Helixkammer auch zweckgebunden, weil so ausreichend Sauerstoff bereits im Wasser angereichert wird, was ja auch die Bakkis und die Fische im Teich zum Leben brauchen.

Über die Menge bin ich mir selbst noch nicht im klaren, aber als ich damals bestellt hatte, fragte mich der Verkäufer, wozu ich denn so viel Helix bräuchte und wie groß mein Teich sei...nachdem das geklärt war, habe ich jeweils nur 100 l ruhend und bewegt bestellt. Aber ich habe ja noch den kleinen Patronenfilter und den im Teich befindlichen Boden-Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## Joerg (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis,
wenn nichts drauf steht sollte es schimmendes sein, das ist etwas günstiger in der Anschaffung.
Ich würde es schon mal einweichen mit viel Mulm, mach ich auch gerade.
Damit es sich ordentlich bewegen lässt, sollten schon Bakterien dranhängen.

Bestellen würde ich erst mal keins, da du mit der Menge erst mal hinkommen solltest.
Maximale Menge 1/3 bewegt und 1/2 ruhend.


----------



## sbecs (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Wegen dem Sauerstoffeintrag durch Luftsprudler hab ich auch bereits meine Meinung geändert obwohl ichs in der IH noch verwende. Sauerstoffeintrag ist definitiv wichtig aber wenn wir mal darüber nachdenken dass unsere Luft lediglich aus 21% Sauerstoff besteht wird auch nur maximal soviel im Wasser sein. Viel effektiver finde ich die Variante über Sauerstoffmessung und einem Sauerstofferzeuger mit Speichertank. Zum einen überwacht man damit den wichtigen Sauerstoff im Teich zum anderen kann man relativ leicht 100%igen Sauerstoff in den Teich bringen was den Koi gut tut (obendrein verändert man damit nicht die CO2-Sättigung wie beim Blubberbad)- natürlich reicht auch eine Luftpumpe nur sind das wieder 35W mehr, hört sich wenig an aber wenn man zusammen addiert ist man wieder schnell über 200W/h und das 24h am Tag, 365 Tage im Jahr- ich versuche gerade bei meinem Umbau alle Störungen durch Bögen,unnütze da uneffektive Geräte usw zu verändern um vielleicht max. an der 200W Marke für 50000l stehen bleibe und das mit Tauch-UVC.


----------



## sbecs (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Ozon als O3 wäre ebenfalls eine überdenkenswerte Alternative mit allen gewünschten positiven Nebeneffekten wenn es richtig gemacht ist.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,

habe wahrscheinlich schwimmendes __ hel-x. Die Dichte scheint 0.95 zu sein.
http://hel-x.eu/cms/upload/pdf/HX-DATA.pdf
Habe das HXF12KLL und laut dem Datenblatt gibt es nur in der Dichte. Werde morgen mal bei dem Händler anrufen und fragen ob er noch weiß, was es ist. :beten

Weiß jemand wo ich noch schwebendes her kriege. Am besten 12er wenn es das gibt. Und noch besser wäre in Weiß. 

Sorry habe überlesen, das es verschiedene Dichten gibt. Nur das Gewicht gilt für Dichte 0.95.


----------



## Joerg (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Dennis,
klick wegen dem Hex-x mal auf die Banner.
Sascha wird direkt beliefert, ist preiswert und zuverlässig.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Joerg,

steh jetzt irgendwie auf dem Schlauch .
Wo soll ich gucken? Was ist die Banner?


----------



## sbecs (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Solltest du nichts finden versuchs mal bei Koidiscount.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Ist das der Sascha? 
http://www.vliesfilterprofis.de/unserepreise.htm


----------



## sbecs (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis,
nochmal auf das Thema Helix-Bewegung durch Luft zurück zu kommen, bei dem von dir benötigtem Durchfluss von 30000l/h (meinst du das passt bei 2 Bodenabläufen und Skimmer?liegt wohl besser leicht darüber=15+15+10) hast du in der ersten und zweiten Kammer soviel Bewegung dass sich das Helix allein schon dadurch extrem bewegt, du müsstest wahrscheinlich sowieso mehrere 110 Rohre als Übergang von Kammer zu Kammer wählen so dass mittels Anordnung an jeder Stelle eine starke Strömung entsteht so dass sich kein Helix ansammeln wird zumal selbst das der Filtration keinen Abbruch täte. Ich sage dies weil auch mein neuer Teich die 50m³ haben wird und ich aber vor dem Trommelfilter einen Einmischer installiere der wahlweise mit reinem Sauerstoff oder Ozon beschickt wird. Vielleicht siehst du das ja vielleicht ähnlich. Ausserdem spielst du ja auch mit dem Gedanken eines Lufthebers wofür du dann ja entweder eine sep. Luftpumpe benötigst oder eben ne größere die auch wieder entsprechende Leistung benötigt. Auf deine Ergebnisse mit dem Luftheber bin ich jedenfalls gespannt da ich das auch vor hatte nur mittlerweile auch schon negativere Zahlen gehört habe die meine Erwartungen (mit wenig Energie große Wassermengen zu transportieren) etwas geschmälert haben denn die erwartete Wassermenge im Vergleich zur eingesetzten Energie soll wohl doch nicht so extrem sein, Bekannte von mir sind dann doch wieder auf die Rohrpumpenvariante zurück gegangen.
Also meine Variante wird sein wie gesagt Trommelfilter mit Tauch-UVC,2 Helixkammern und Sauerstoff-/Ozoneinmischung und 2 Pumpen ( 1x 38000l= 1x135W +1x45W für den Bodenfilter) . Im Winter würde ich dann wohl die 38000l-Pumpe gegen eine 16000l-Pumpe ersetzen.
Aber wie gesagt so mache ich es, vielleicht hast du ja bessere Erfahrungen mit dem Luftheber.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Ja mit den 15000l pro Bodenablauf weiß ich, dachte evtl, dass etwas weniger flow noch Aussreicht (damit sich nichts zusetzt), da ich fast keine Bögen habe (nur ein paar 15er). Wollte ich dann mal Testen. 

Wollte jeweils 4 Verbindungen für jeden IBC machen (110er). Falls das nicht reicht kommt noch einer oder mehrere dazu. Will ja keine flow Bremse haben. Da der Luftheber ja um so besser funzt, je wenieger er Höhe Überwinden muss! (nat. auch Rohrpumpen).

Im moment habe ich in meinem 10tl Teich 100l __ Hel-x im Einsatz (wahrschnlich schwimmendes) und da Habe ich bei ca. 8tl Durchfluss gar keine Bewegung drin . Da muss die Luftpumpe ganz schön Arbeiten! Aber jetzt kenn ich ja den Unterschied beim Hel-x! Also schwebendes ist das Mitel meiner Wahl (jetzt). 



sbecs schrieb:


> Also meine Variante wird sein wie gesagt Trommelfilter mit Tauch-UVC,2 Helixkammern und Sauerstoff-/Ozoneinmischung und 2 Pumpen ( 1x 38000l= 1x135W +1x45W für den Bodenfilter) . Im Winter würde ich dann wohl die 38000l-Pumpe gegen eine 16000l-Pumpe ersetzen.


Welche Pumpe hast du in Ausblick. mit 180W insgesamt ca. 38tl habe immer nur welche mit mehr Verbrauch gesehen bei der Fördermenge.


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

das Helix gibts über den "King Tosai"-Banner, das ist Sascha, da habe ich meines auch her...


----------



## schnuffi0984 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Zacky,
gut dann hatte ich schon das richtige gefunden 

danke 

Edit: Ist auch ein voll g...er preis, 80 Euro für 100l weißes __ Hel-x schwebend 2


----------



## sbecs (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Dennis,
bei Koi-Kichi in der Bucht gibts ne 38000l-Pumpe bei 165W Stromverbrauch. Die werd ich wohl nehmen auch wenn ich anfangs mit 2 16000l-Rohrpumpen a 100W arbeiten wollte wegen der Sicherheit und dem Wechsel zum Winter aber es ist wohl effektiver die große Pumpe zu nehmen und im Winter ne kleinere zu wechseln.Ich habe zur Zeit in der Innenhälterung ne 7500l-Pumpe dran und das Helix bewegt sich gut, ich unterstütze das dort aber auch mit nem Bubblebad, ich will das nur am Teich vermeiden da ich die Luftpumpe max. für das Ozon nutzen will.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320648390661&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123

Achso und ne kleine "normale" Pumpe mit 6500l und 50W für den Bodenfilter, die dann auch ruhig die 50cm Höhenunterschied überwinden kann da der Bodenfilter höher endet als der Teich damit ich das Wasser unterhalb des Wasserspiegels in den Teich leiten kann so dass ich ihn beruhigt im Winter weiterlaufen lassen kann da ich nicht die mühsam "gezüchteten" Nitratfresser abtöten will wenn ich ihn abschalten müsste.

soetwas wie hier z.B. http://www.ebay.de/itm/370594395138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Joerg (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis,
das passende Banner hast du ja zwischenzeitlich gefunden.
Sascha ist als Lieferant uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert.

Die 4 Durchgänge sollten auf jeden Fall reichen und auch 10m3 pro BA sind ausreichend.
Den Schieber ab und an mal zu, dann wird das wenige darin schon rausgespült.

Ich persönlich denke schon, dass du mit dem Luftheber gut hinkommst.
Wichtig dabei ist eine ordentliche Ausströmtiefe und wenig Förderhöhe.
Ist der gut dimensioniert sollten zwischen 0,5 und 1 m3 pro Watt möglich sein.


----------



## sbecs (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Jörg,
bist du sicher mit deinen Angaben bzgl. Lufthebers? Ich war bisher der Annahme je tiefer der Luftheber (beste Tiefe 2m) umso besser und die Angabe mit 1m³/W wäre absoluter Rekord, in meinem Fall 35000l bei 35W?Kaum vorstellbar.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo miteinander,

Ja ich denke so mit 80W Luftkompressor wollte ich bei ca. 30tl hin kommen. mehr wären natürlich Oberklasse. Hab ja einen Schwerkraftfilter. Bei wenig Wiederstand im Filter sollten nur wenige cm zu Überwinden sein.

Ich blase in ca. 1,8m Tiefe ein (so ist der Plan). 

@ Joerg: mit den Schieber mal kurz schließen is ne gute Idee

@ Steffen: Ja die Pumpe sieht erst mal gut aus, Preis/Leistung, Wenn du die mal ne Weile im Test hast wäre ein Feedback über Haltbarkeit und Eigenschaften gut, evtl. für andere User oder mich


----------



## sbecs (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Kein Problem nur wird das noch dauern da ich den Teich am Montag erst tiefer baggere und dann erst beginne Fundamente und Mauern hochzuziehen. Mit dem kurzeitigen Schließen und Öffnen der Schieber aber vorsichtig sein, da ist einiges an Schmackes dahinter,manchem hats da schon etwas zerrissen-immer nur langsam öffnen.
Also bzgl. Luftheber gibts in Koiforen Tests die nicht solche Werte ergaben auch wenn es nach Angaben einiger weniger 1W/1000l-Heber geben soll. Ein Test endete bei 14800l/h bei 65W Luftpumpe, aber wenn es bei dir gut läuft bitte auch du mal Info, denn meine Filterkammern sind sowieso 2m tief von daher kann ich jederzeit ein Heberrohr einsetzen (werds wohl auch zu testzwecken selbst probieren, mit nem 190W Kompressor hab ichs schon mal am Teich aber das zog mir binnen Sekunden den Filter leer)


----------



## schnuffi0984 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

2Woah, 190W. Das bringt Bewegung in den Teich.2

Also da ich ja mit so wenig wie möglich Widerstand arbeite. (Fast keine Bögen usw.) Hoffe ich mal, das ich evtl etws Luft abzwacken kann oder es doch 45tl Fördermenge werden!

mit 0,5W für 1000l Wäreich mehr als zufrieden!


----------



## schnuffi0984 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

@Steffen,

danke für den Tipp mit dem langsam öffnen bzw. schließen. Ich kenn mich doch, hätte wieder schön schnell Aufgemacht um zu sehen wie es abgeht.


----------



## sbecs (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

"...
mit 0,5W für 1000l Wäreich mehr als zufrieden!..."

Jetzt wirst du aber vermessen, selbst der vielbesagte Tschech.Luftheber soll mit Aufmotzen und Umbauen max. 1000l je Watt schaffen und du willst das schon mit nem halben Watt schaffen? 

Wie meinst du das mit den Bögen? Sicherlich bzgl. der Saugleistung durch die BA und Skimmer oder? Denn beim Luftheber kommt es doch eher auf andere Sachen an das natürlich deine Teichanlage den hohen Sog den du erreichen willst schaffen muss versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

...ich habe ja nicht wirklich Ahnung vom Luftheber...aber wenn ich mir immer so ansehe, was für Wattzahlen nötig sind für entsprechendes Volumen, komme ich mit meiner Pumpe 20000 l/h bei 85 Watt doch genauso weit...und es ist deutlich leiser, als ein 85 W - Luftkompressor...und das Wasser bekommt ein wenig Druck auf die Leitung...

aber wie gesagt, von Luftheber habe ich keine Ahnung - dann sollte ich wohl lieber die Klappe halten, wa!?


----------



## Joerg (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*



sbecs schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> bist du sicher mit deinen Angaben bzgl. Lufthebers? Ich war bisher der Annahme je tiefer der Luftheber (beste Tiefe 2m) umso besser und die Angabe mit 1m³/W wäre absoluter Rekord, in meinem Fall 35000l bei 35W?Kaum vorstellbar.



Zu diesen Werten habe ich nachvollziehbare und glaubhafte Messungen.
Die 1m3 sind erreichbar, wenn man etwas Höhenoptimiert arbeitet und eine sparsame Luftpumpe einsetzt.
500 Liter sind von einem User aus dem Forum ohne große Optimierungen auch nachvollziehbar gemessen worden.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Steffen,

ups da ist mir ein Fehler Unterlaufen. Ich meinte natürlich 2W für 1000l oder 1W für 500l  wäre ich mehr als zufrieden. Hab den falschen Wert in der Eile geteilt.

Mal sehen ob das mit dem Luftheber dann so funktioniert. Kann es kaum abwarten 

Wäre natürlich ein Wahnsinn, wenn ich nur ca. 1-1,5 W für 1000l benötigen würde. Hab ja noch ne Amalgan UVC. Dann würde ich ja nur knapp über 100W verbrauchen. Weniger als bei meinem jetzigen Teich mit 10tl. Das wäre super!

Ich will bei mir auch den Tschechische Luftheber (160er) einbauen. evtl auch zwei mit 110er Rohr (einen hab ich schon). Der eine ging schon in meinem 1,4m Teich mit 40W Secoh Kompressor richtig ab. Da wurden fast meine kleinen Koi mit angesaugt! 

Übrigens auf Bild 4 und 5 des Ersten Beitrags ist die Zuleitung zum Luftheber zu sehen (2 mal 125er) Der Bogen wurde mit 15° Bögen erreicht.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36773
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36773


----------



## sbecs (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Interessant, du pumpst also in den Filter mit dem Luftheber? Hat natürlich auch was bzgl. Sauerstoff für die Bakkis, an die Variante hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht, ging bisher immer davon dass ich den Heber in die letzte Pumpenkammer stelle und in den Teich pumpe. Das lass ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen. Wie weit biste denn jetzt mit deinem Teich, wann gehts los?


----------



## schnuffi0984 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Moin Steffen,

nee nee. Mein Luftheber soll im Teich stehen. Ich ziehe quasi aus dem Filter heraus. Über den Luftheber soll dann eine kleine "schwebende" Plattform über Luftheber und Wasser sein. Aber in den Filter Pumpen wäre wahrscheinlich auch wegen Sauerstoff eine Interessante Variante gewesen.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich die letzten Tage wie verrückt jeden Abend nach der Arbeit bis Abends kurz nach 21 uhr den Teichrand fertig gestellt habe, hier mal in meiner Mittagspause ein kleines Update. 
Also diese Woche kam endlich die Folie. Man ich glaub die wiegt über 300kg. 
Der Folienschweißer kommt am Freitag abend schon mal zum angucken vorbei und Sa. soll es endlich los gehen . Das Wetter spielt mir voll in die Karten (endlich mal!). 

Achso ich hatte ja den oberen Teichrand (Schalsteine) mit Bitumen eingestrichen, das hatte ich so mal irgendwo gesehen. Leider musste ich diese Woche herausfinden, dass sich PVC Folie nicht mit Bitumen vertragen. Hab dann jetzt noch vom Dach Folie drüber gelgt, darauf Vlies und alls wird gut.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

so die Folie liegt im Teich nun komplett. Im Pflanzenfilter konnten wir nicht fertig machen. Leider hatte mein Folienschweißer Fr. nur 3h und Sa. nur 3h Zeit. Deswegen sind wir noch nicht 100%tig fertig. 

Das Flies hatte ich zusammen mit Freundin verlegt. War schön kuschlig bei 32°C Außentemp.  Einfach zu WARM. Abends wurde dann die Folie zurecht geschitten und Sa. verschweißt. 
Als das endlich fertig war konnte ich die Bodenabläufe einkleben.  
Heute hab ich dann Wasser marsch machen können .
Noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Nen kleines Feedback wäre super.


----------



## meinereiner (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Feedback?
Ok 

Ziemlich groß das Teil. Schaut ja nicht schlecht aus. 
Wie hoch wird denn der Sprungturm?
Ich als Mann hätt' natürlich lieber ein Bild mit Freundin beim Verlegen des Vlieses gesehen .

Aber lass dich nicht aufhalten, arbeit' mal schnell weiter. Wir wollen alle das fertige Ergebnis sehen.

Übrigens dürfte in deinem Profil die Angabe 'Teichvolumen in Liter' eher bei 60000 als bei 60 liegen, oder?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## schnuffi0984 (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Robert.

Die Freundin hatte die Aufgabe zu dokumentieren, sprich fotografieren und zu halten.  Hab se irgendwo auch mal beim schippen drauf . 
Danke, ja Groß ist er geworden, wollte ich aber auch so haben. Als ich mal angefangen hab zu planen, sollte er 20tl werden. Naja aber wie das nun mal so ist, kamen immer ein paar liter dazu. Ihr wisst ja wahrscheinlich was ich meine.  Der Teich (egal wie groß) ist irgendwie immer zu klein.

Achso die Folie ist fertig verlegt und verschweißt.jaja:troet
Und kurz nachdem eben der Folienschweißer fertig war fing es in strömen an zu regnen. 
Das ich auch mal mit dem Wetter dieses Jahr Glück hab, hätte ich nicht gedacht. :beten

Hier noch ein paar Bilder. Jetzt kann der Filter fertig gebaut werden. Endlich mal Arbeit die auch Spass macht.

Aso, es sind schon ca. 7tl drin


----------



## Joerg (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis,
was hattest du an Antworten erwartet?
Das Wochenende war super warm und alle haben total geschwitzt. 

Du hast doch alles richtig gemacht: BA, groß genug, Filter in Schwerkraft, Folie ordentlich verschweißen lassen, Pflanzenfilter, . . .  

Mit dem Wasser drin siehr es nun schon besser aus.
Hau rein, damit die Fische bald einziehen können.


----------



## käptniglo (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

wahnsinnsmaloche, dennis. allein die vorbereitung und die ausführung des mörderteiches sind schon den beifall wert.

aber ich stimme robert vollumfänglich zu... wir wolln die freundin sehn! ;-)

guido


----------



## schnuffi0984 (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Danke, danke. 
Von der Freundin kommt dann ein Bild, wenn wir beide auf der Terasse sitzen und ein Gertänk genießen! 
Wahrscheinlich im Winter.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe nochmal eine Frage an die Luftheber Spezialisten. 

Ich habe ja zwei Zuläufe zum Teich (2*125). Es soll jeweils an einen ein Luftheber installiert werden, also insgesamt 2 Stück. Will ja ca. 30-40tl pumpen. 
Jetzt zur Frage: Soll ich zwei Luftheber mit 125er Steigrohr bauen oder 110er Steigrohr installieren? Habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man eine Mindestdichte von Luft braucht, damit der Luftheber richtig funktioniert. Sprich wenn das Luftheberrohr zu Groß oder die eingeblasene Luftmenge zu niedrig ist, soll er nicht richtig funktionieren. Kann das jemand so bestätigen?

Oder der übliche Spruch, je GRÖßER, desto BESSER.


----------



## Joerg (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Dennis,
was schätzt du denn an Förderhöhe in cm?
Für die 40 brauchst du auf jeden Fall beide 125.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Joerg,

also ich bertreibe den Filter ja in Schwerkraft. Wenn das Wasser durch die beiden Bodenabläufe und den Skimmer schnell genug nachfließt evtl. 10 cm Föderhöhe. 
Dann muss ich mal gucken wie ich jetzt die beiden Luftheber (125er) baue. 
Habe gelesen das man mit einem ca. 25tl/h pumpt. Mal zwei wäre ich bei 50tl/h. 

Meinst du es ist effektiver wenn ich zwei 125er nehm?


----------



## Joerg (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Dennis,
10 cm ist für die relative Fördermenge beim Luftheber schon viel, da zählt jeder 90 Grad Bogen.
Bei einem DN 110 passt in Schwerkraft ca. 15m3 durch, hinzu kommt bei einem Luftheber dann der Anteil an Luft.
In welcher Tiefe kannst du denn einblubbern?
Es wird ja durch die aufsteigenden Luftblasen Wasser bewegt. Je tiefer desto mehr Energie/Geschwindigkeit wird erzeugt.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Ich kann bei ca. 1,8m Tiefe einblasen.  Ich denke das ist ganz gut. Ich habe keinen 90 grad bogen verbaut. Hab nur 15° bögen genommen. Bisher auch nur6 stk in allen Leitungen, aber es kommen noch ein paar 15er dazu. Möchte ja jeden IBC mit min. 4 mal 110er KG verbinden. Hoffe das reicht um so effizient wie möglich zu arbeiten.

Edit: Ja man sagt 15tl damit sich kein Schmodder in kg110 absetzt, aber Fördern kann man doch mehr, oder lieg ich da falsch. Ist halt nur der Druck in den Leitungen höher.


----------



## Joerg (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Dennis,
das mit dem Schmodder ist schon richtig, der lässt sich mit einer ordentlichen Spülung auch entfernen.
Es hätten wirtschaftlich gerechnet auch 30 oder 45 Grad Bögen gereicht.
Der effektive Widerstand ergibt sich aus der Geschwindigkeit des Wassers, 15 m3 sind ein Kompromiss.

Nimm dann die passenden Membranluftpumpen, die sind in der Tiefe wahrscheinlich effizienter.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Joerg erstmal danke für die kostenlosen Tipps. 

Hab schon eine Secoh Air Pump. Die hat fast keine Leitungseinbußen bei 2m Tiefe,im gegensatz zu manch anderen. Will mir dann noch eine HIBOLW holen falls der Luftheber funktioniert.  Muss ja nicht schon vorher das Geld aus dem Fenster werfen. Kann man dann ja in ne vernünftige Rohrpumpe investieren.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

ich mal wieder . 
Hab wieder diese Woche ein bisschen am Teich gearbeitet und will euch meinen Fortschritt nicht vorenthalten. 
Konnte endlich anfangen den Filter zu bauen. 
Als erstes hatte ich mir die stellen angezeichnet, wo ich mit den Bodenabläufen und Skimmer in die erste Filterkammer rein gehe.
  
Danach die Stellen, aus den ich in die nächste Kammer gehe. 
 
Habe als Verbindung von dem ersten IBC erst mal 3 110er Verbindungen eingeplant. Hoffe das reicht erst mal. :beten
Leider war das einkleben der Folienflansche nicht so einfach wie gedacht. :__ nase Die Stege beim IBC waren nicht wirklich breit genug. So musste der Heißluftfön zum Einsatz kommen.  
  
Danach wurden die restlichen Löcher mit LED angezeichnet.  
 
Danach konnten dann auch diese eingeklebt werden. 

Jetzt konnte der IBC an seinen angestammten Platz. 
 

Jetzt können noch die Zugschieber installiert werden und dann kann verrorht werden.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

noch ein paar Bilder von den Jungs die drauf warten umzuziehen. 
Ja es ist hoffentlich bald soweit. 

Das Netz soll den lästigen Fischreier fern halten.


----------



## Zacky (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis.

Deine Filterbaudoku gefällt mir. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig gesehen habe, hast du ja Folienflansche benutzt. Die Löcher ausgeschnitten und dann von innen den Flansch gegengeschraubt. Und wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, hast du dir quasi den Flanschring gespart und direkt die IBC-Wand als Flanschring genutzt. Hast du auch die Stellen mit Innotec zustätzlich abgedichtet? Sieht gut aus, bin gespannt wie es weiter geht...


----------



## schnuffi0984 (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Zacky,

man du passt ja richtig gut auf. Nein ich hab die IBC Wand nicht als Flanschring benuzt. Den hatte ich beim anfönen nur nicht dran.  

Hinterher wurde er mit verschraubt und alls mit Innnotec abgedicht. Ich habe den extra nach innen gemacht, damit ich den IBC auch noch mal raus bekomme.
Wenn man auf dem Bild ganz genau hin guckt kann man evtl die Konterringe sehen.
EDIT: Danke für das lob.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich will ja einen Luftheber bauen, dieser steht im Teich. Es gibt auch keine Möglichkeit dies zu ändern. Ich habe diesen aus 125er KG Rohren gebaut. Diese sind natürlich in einem "wunderschönen" Orange. möchte diese aber gerne in schwarz oder Olivgrün haben. 
Kann man die Rohre mit flüssiger Folie einstreichen? Hält diese auf PVC? Eine andere möglichkeit wäre noch den Rest Teichfolie (olivgün) an die Rohre zu kleben. Das wäre natürlich eine sau Arbeit, also nur die not Variante.


----------



## DbSam (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis,


hhm, eine Möglichkeit wäre:
In irgendeinem Bau-, Garten-, Heimwerker- oder Sonstwasmarkt preiswertes, breites und flexibles Klebeband in der gewünschten Farbe besorgen. 
Damit dann Deine Konstruktion umwickeln. Wichtig ist, dass die Ansätze immer mit der ersten Lage eingebunden werden. Die Konturen des Rohres bei den Dichtringen kann man unter entsprechender Dehnung des Bandes auch gut umwickeln. Die letzte Lage(n) ohne Dehnung des Bandes wickeln und entsprechend fixieren. Man kann auch die Teile einzeln umwickeln und dann wieder zusammenstecken. Dabei immer am 'dicken' Ende anfangen. So wird die letzte Lage durch den Gummi des anderen Rohres gleich mit fixiert.

Ich habe meine grauen Rohre damit 'angezogen'. Wenn man sich beim Wickeln etwas Mühe gibt, dann sehen die Rohre aus, als wären die schon immer schwarz gewesen...


Gruß Carsten


Edith:
Hier sieht man es im Blitzlicht gut:
Medium 16912 anzeigen


----------



## schnuffi0984 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo,

ja auf Klebeband bin ich gar nicht gekommen. 

Danke für den Tipp, Ich hoffe mal das es Unterwasser auch hält.  Versuche ist es auf jeden fall Wert. 

Oder man nimmt flüssige Folie. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Foliatec-Fel...099?pt=Autopflege_Wartung&hash=item2ec0e96223 
Aber da weiß ich nicht, wie es mit der Fischverträglichkeit aussieht.


----------



## DbSam (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*



schnuffi0984 schrieb:


> Aber da weiß ich nicht, wie es mit der Fischverträglichkeit aussieht.


Keine Ahnung was da für 'Zeugs' drin ist. Man findet dazu auch nichts auf die Schnelle beim Googln.
Es würde auf jeden Fall etwas weniger Arbeit als die Umwickelei machen. Ich glaube aber, nachdem ich einige Tests und Hinweise dazu gelesen habe, dass diese Flüssigfolie weniger haltbar als das Klebeband ist...

Ansonsten: 
Das Klebeband hält sich selber, wenn Du so wickelst wie ich es oben beschrieben habe. Ich habe die Rohre im Teich vor 3 Jahren umwickelt (einzeln gewickelt und wieder zusammengesteckt). Es hält und sieht optisch noch genauso aus, außer dass es eben, genau wie die Folie, von Algen und sonstigem Zeugs in Beschlag genommen wird... 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

...grundsätzlich wird auch das orange KG-Rohr, zumindest unter Wasser, früher oder später schwarz-dunkelgrün, weil sich auch daran die Algen niederlassen, ansonsten dünne PVC-Folie vom Baumarkt 0,5 mm tut's doch auch...oder du investierst ein paar Euronen nud kaufst direkt die paar Meter graues PVC-Druckrohr...


----------



## schnuffi0984 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Dann werd ich mal ausschau nach breiten schwarzen Klebeband  halten. Die ist sicher Fischverträglicher. PVC Druckrohr hab ich noch nicht sospeziell gesehen für DN125.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Leute,

bin jetzt mitten im Filerbau. 
Eingentlich dachte ich das wird meine Lieblingsaufgabe. Aber irgendwie verbraucht diese Aufgabe doch mehr Zeit als eingeplant. 
Naja ich hab mal ne Frage an die Leute die schon ein Schwerkraftfilter berteiben. 
Ich verbaue ja IBCs und will diese in Schwerkraft betreiben. Nun bin ich bei der Frage wie Tiefbzw. Hoch man den Zulauf in die nächste Filterkammer machen kann, dass ich keine Flow Bremse bekomme. 
Hier mal ein Bild dazu.
 
Dort wo die Fragezeichen zu sehen sind sollen die drei Folienflanschean die unterste Kante als Auslauf hin. Der obere Strich ist später der Wasserstand im Teich und nat. im IBC wenn keine Pumpe läuft. 
Sind die Abläufe zum nächsten IBC Tief genug oder sollte ich sie zur Sicherheit lieber ein Steg tiefer setzen. Dann wird es aber für mich schwieriger mit der Verrohrung. 

Ich hab keinen Plan, da ich da noch keine Erfahrungswerte habe. Kann da jemand was zu sagen, bzw. mir weiterhelfen?

Hier noch ein Bild.


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Je nach Befüllung (Medien) der einzelnen IBC würde ich denken, dass du auch an der angezeichneten ?-Markierung in die nächste Kammer gehen kannst. Optimaler ist aber meiner Meinung nach, die Überläufe oberhalb kurz unter dem Wasserspiegel zu machen. Denn z.Bsp. - Helix ruhend (schwimmend) wird von unten nach oben durchströmt und sollte auch komplett durchströmt werden. Das wäre jetzt in deinem Falle, wenn die Überläufe besagte 20 cm unterhalb der Wasserlinie liegen, nicht mehr gewährleistet, da die benutzte Menge Helix gerade mal die schwimmende 20 cm Dicke erreichen wirde ergo - es wird nicht durchströmt, sondern das Wasser läuft unten drunter weg.

Eine Flow-Bremse wird das bei 3 x 110er bestimmt auch nicht, da ist immer noch ordentlich Geschwindigkeit drauf. Unterm Strich zählt ja auch nicht unbedingt immer die Geschwindigkeit, nur die Rohre sollten eine hohe Durchflussgeschwindigkeit ermöglichen, wenn der Bedarf mal da ist. Sicherlich sollte das Wasser innerhalb von 2 Stunden in etwa durch den Filter gemacht haben, aber wenn es mal langsamer geht ist es ja auch nicht so wild...eine Durchflussgeschwindigkeit ist sinnvoll um schnell viele Schwebstoffe zu binden, damit sie sich gar nicht erst groß im Teich absetzen.

So haber ich das bisher auch in gängiger Literatur gelesen und verstanden.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Zacky, genau darüber hatte ich nämlich auch schon nachgedacht. Die Kammer die du dort siehst, ist die Kammer für das belüftete (schwebende) __ Hel-x Da ist das Wasser eh so doll in Bewegung das sich alles vermischt. 
Bei der ruhenden Kammer hast du natürlich volkommen recht. Ich habe jetzt ca. 400l Hel-x in schwimmend. Das sollte für eine 40cm Schicht reichen. Da würde ich dann Glatt 20cm verschrenken.
ABER, wenn der Filer läuft sinkt ja Zwngsläugig der Wasserstand in den IBCs. Damit würde auch da Hel-x absacken. Nur die Frage ist um wieviel. Will ja ca. 35tl pumpen und da ich Lufthebr nutzen will, brauche ich so wenig wie möglich Widerstand! 
Hat jemand Erfahrung wie viel bei 3x110kg Rohr und ca. 35tl. der Wasserunterschied ist? Bin da leider noch ohne Erfahrung in diesem Bereich. Ich hätte jetzt so selber geschätzt, so ca. 10-15cm wird der Unterschied schon sein.
Was meint ihr dazu.


----------



## doh (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hey Dennis,



> Diese sind natürlich in einem "wunderschönen" Orange. möchte diese aber gerne in schwarz oder Olivgrün haben.
> Kann man die Rohre mit flüssiger Folie einstreichen? Hält diese auf PVC? Eine andere möglichkeit wäre noch den Rest Teichfolie (olivgün) an die Rohre zu kleben. Das wäre natürlich eine sau Arbeit, also nur die not Variante.



du kannst dir auch einfach Verbundmatten kaufen und diese um das Rohr wickeln und dann mit dem Heißluftföhn verschweißen, sieht super aus.
Habe gerade vorhin meinen 40er Schlauch damit verkleidet, geht ziemlich flott.

Bzw.: Super Teichdoku, hoffe zu dem Luftheber gibt es noch mehr Infos  wie Skizzen usw  (habe den seperaten Thread schon entdeckt)

_____
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## schnuffi0984 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Marcel,

danke. Ja ich hoffe mal das der Luftheber so abgeht wie ich mir das denke. Dann gehe ich hier noch genauer drauf ein. Will ja keinen "Schrott" schreiben, der nicht funktioniert. Bin aber optimistisch. 
Skizze mache ich mal. Wenn ich fertig bin und ein bisschen Zeit habe. 

Noch ne ganz doofe Frage. Verbundmatten sind doch Ufermatten, kann man die mit PVC verschweißen.  Hab so ne Ufermatte noch nicht in der Hand gehabt. Die wird erst noch geliefert.


----------



## Joerg (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis,
da du die Verrohrung zwischen den IBC mit 3 DN 110 Rohren ausführst und darin ansonsten kaum ein Widerstand der Filtermedien ist, solltest du mit 2-5 cm Höhenunterschied maximal hinkommen.

Was war denn als Vorfilter geplant?
SIFI steht am Anfang des Beitrags, das macht aber bei den Lufthebern keinen großen Sinn.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Dennis,
> da du die Verrohrung zwischen den IBC mit 3 DN 110 Rohren ausführst und darin ansonsten kaum ein Widerstand der Filtermedien ist, solltest du mit 2-5 cm Höhenunterschied maximal hinkommen.
> 
> Was war denn als Vorfilter geplant?
> SIFI steht am Anfang des Beitrags, das macht aber bei den Lufthebern keinen großen Sinn.



vorfilter wird erst mal aus kosten nur die sifi. muss halt für den trommler sparen. boah 2-5 cm wäre aber wenig. filtermedien haben dort ja kaum widerstand. könnte also hinkommen mit 35tl mit 40 bis 50 Watt.


----------



## Joerg (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Die SIFI schafft dann auch die geplante Menge? 

Schau dir mal den Beitrag von Zacky an.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hoffe mal das er es packt. :beten
Wenn nicht, wird erst mal der Flow gedrosselt. Hab im moment ja nur 10 kleine koi. Das müsste dann auch fürs erste reichen. Nächstes Jahr kommt hoffentlich der Trommler ins Haus.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

So habe gestern Abend noch die restlichen Folienflansche eingklebt. Kann euch schon mal sagen, dass Folie verdammt glatt werden kann, wenn Sie ne weile mit Wasser bedeckt war. Leider musste ich mich abseien um an die restlichen Folienflansche ran zu kommen. Und reingefallen bin ich auch schon. 
Aber seht selber.

Achso im ersten Bild kann man schon den Luftheber sehen.
 
 
Schön wie der Hund an der Leine


----------



## schnuffi0984 (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Zusammen,
nach fast 2 Wochen Filterbau. Jeden Tag  bis zum Dunkelwerden und später. Wird ja schon verdammt früh dunkel zur Zeit. 
Will ja am Rand Böschungsmatten einsetzten. Nur welche? 
Den Teichrand wollte ich so realisieren. Bin kein großer  Künstler, also bitte ich um nachsicht. 
Anhang anzeigen 2012-09-12_13-52-53.pdf

Habe diese hier gefunden.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/25m-x-1m-Ufe...1992424118521625311&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&
oder diese:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/8-m-PP-Bosch...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3cc3793cae

Es müssen nicht diese sein. Nur die Art will ich damit festlegen. Gibt es Ideen oder Anregungen. Es sollte auf jeden Fall 100% UV Schutz werden und es sollen keinen Pfanfen darauf wachsen(Außer Fadenalgen, lässt sich ja nicht vermeiden).

Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt.


----------



## I.koi (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Ich für mich würde die zweite Ufermatte nehmen.......

... Wem sagst du das, ich sitze bis in die Nacht am Teich, Kois und wasser sind drin. Bin auch gerade dabei den Filter ein zu bauen. Hab mich nur mit der Länge des Kellers unter der Gartenhütte beim Betonieren um 5 cm vertan und somit nun etwas leicht Ärger mit dem Filter.


Frohes Weiterarbeiten wünsch ich dir. Sieht Klasse aus



Gruß Stephan


----------



## schnuffi0984 (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Stephan.
Bin auch gerade rein. Danke für die Blumen. 
Bei der zweiten matte scheint doch noch UV Stahlung durch oder?


----------



## doh (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Also von den Bildern her würde ich auch denken das die zweite zu grob ist und UV durch scheint.
Würde deshalb eher zur ersten tendieren, aber mal etwas anderes, wenn du über die Ufermatten Sandsteinplatten legst sind diese ja ständig feucht?! Denke das wird der Sandstein nicht lange mitmachen, spätestens nachdem ersten Winter wird es dir die Platten sprengen, oder? 

______
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## schnuffi0984 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Marcel,

ja das ist auf jeden Fall ein Argument.  Danke für den Hinweis
Ich werde dann von oben auf die Ufermatte noch Reste von der Teichfolie legen. So das die Sandsetinplatten keine Feuchtigkeit ziehen können. 
Ja ich denke auch das die erste für die UV undurchlässigkeit besser geeignet ist. Nur wie ist die Haltbarkeit? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht? Muss ich mir dieses Zeug so Vorstellen wie dieser grüne Teppichrasen für Draußen? Hab das Zeug noch nie in der Hand gehabt und auf Bildern kann man das schlecht beurteilen.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hat denn noch keiner damit gearbeitet? Bräuchte echt mal ein paar Tipps. 

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## doh (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Ja, naja so ähnlich.
Ist nicht ganz so hart auf der Oberfläche, fühlt sich mehr nach Filz an bzw aufgerautes Teichvlies.
Habe es auch gerade aktuell verwendet, Verarbeitung ist ziemlich leicht. 
Heißluftföhn auspacken eine Seite erhitzen und dann anpressen, geht echt gut und man kann evtl vorhandene Falten sehr gut verstecken.
Öhm ja was willste noch wissen? 

_____
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## doh (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Dennis wie schauts aus? 
Was macht der Teich/Ufermatten etc.?

_____
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## schnuffi0984 (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Zusammen,

nun melde ich mich nach längerer Zeit auch wieder mal. Falls es doch jemanden interessiert wie es so läuft. 

Ich zeige euch erst mal Bilder vom Filterbau, der mich zwischenzeitlich fast Verzweifeln ließ. :evil
Hier werden die Zugschieber eingeklebt. Natürlich mit Tangit. Hält Bombenfest.
 
 
 

Danach konnten die restlichen Folienflasche eingeklebt werden.
 
 
 

Hier ein paar Bilder von Verrohrung des Filters. Im Nachhinein die wohl lästigste und am längsten dauernde Arbeit am gnzen Teich. Ich weiß gar nicht wie viel KG Rohre und Bögen verarbeitet habe.  Es waren auf jeden Fall zu viel.
 
 

Hie wurden mal wieder die Folienflansche in den IBC eingeklebt. Jeweils 6stk. pro IBC. Insgesamt 24stk. Die mussten angeföhnt, gebohrt, ausgeschnitten und eingeklebt.  
 
 

Probelauf für den Luftheber wird vorbereitet.
 

Und wieder die IBCs mit Rohren verbinden 
 
 

Jetzt mussten die Abtrennungen für das __ Hel-X hergestellt werden, damit diese nicht in der nächste Tonne oder im Teich landen. Dafür habe ich KG Rohr und Laubschutzgitter für Dachrinnen verwendet.
Löcher in das Rohr gebohrt. Danach der länge nach aufgeschnitten. 
Nachdem die Ausschnitte fertig waren wurden die Gitter mit Kabelbindern befestigt.
 
 
 

Mitlerweile waren alle IBCs verbunden. Jetzt nur noch beten das alles dicht ist. :beten
 
 

Jetzt nur noch Hel-X einfüllen. Danach kann der Probelauf starten.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

So hier noch ein paar Bilder. 
Achso der Filter war auf Anhieb dicht! Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, was das für ein freudentanz war.D:troet
Filterabdeckungen sind installiert. Unten im Bild sieht man die Luftzuleitungen für den Luftheber die Mittels 25er Schlauch realisiert wurden. Für jeden Luftheber eine Zuleitung.
 

 

Hier sieht man den Luftheber in Action. Was soll ich sagen. ER geht ab wie Sau. Nach ersten Tests bringt er bei meiner Konstruktion ca. 25tl die Stunde (ein Luftheber).
 

Der Filter musste ja auch noch gestartet werden. Damit das Wasser schnell klar wird.


----------



## Joerg (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis,
schön wieder mal von dir zu hören und Bilder zu sehen. 
Das alles auf Anhieb Dicht ist, kommt eher selten vor. Da muss man schon sehr ordentlich arbeiten. 

Den Bakterienstarter hättest du dir eigentlich sparen können.
Aktuell haben die armen Bakies ja kaum was zu fressen und vermehren sich daher auch kaum.
Um das __ Hel-x schneller zu besiedeln hatte ich es schon mal in in Filterdreck ordentlich eingeweicht. Das ging ganz gut.
Auch schon besiedeltes Filtermaterial ist beim Neustart recht hilfreich.

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Teich.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Jetzt mussten nur noch die Leitungen für die Luftheber Rictig installiert werden. 
Hier kann man auch die Abdeckung für die Pumpen sehen. Die Abdeckung habe ich aus Resten der Teichfolie hergestellt. Von innen habe ich noch Schaumstoff gegen geklebt.
 

Die Luftpumpen erzeugen auf normalen Untergrund wie Holz eine hohe Vibration und Sind kaum Geräuschgedämmt. Das ist unter einer Terasse wo man später mal drauf Sitzen will unerträglich.Die Lösung ist so einfach, wie auch Genial. Die Pumpe einfach Aufhängen. Ich habe eine Aufhängung aus 8mm Gewindestangen Gebaut mit einer Aufnahme für die Seilaufhängung der Pumpe. Als Halterung für die Pumpe dienen Reste des Laubschutzgewebes. Funktioniert Wunderbar


----------



## schnuffi0984 (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Joeg,

danke erstmal. Der Teich ist ja noch nicht fertig. Ich Glube auch das son Teich nie Fertig wird 
Die Filterstrter kamen rein als die Wassertemp noch bei 20°C lag. Da hatten die Bakkies noch was zu futtern.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Jetzt fehlt noch die Filterabdeckung. Auch Treasse genannt 

Hier die Halterungen für die 100x60 Balken. Die Balken werden nicht Verschraubt. Da ich die Terasee inclusive Balken abnehmbar haben möchte. Dafür sind die winkel links und Rechts gedacht. So Sitzt der Balkenfest und kann nicht weg. 
 

Hier die Halterung für den 160x80 Balken. Dieser ist fest Verschraubt da dieser in der Mitte der andern Balken als Stütze dienen Soll und nicht herausgenommen werden muss.
 

Hier sieht man die Balken mit den Halterungen für das 60er Styropor.
 

Das Styropor wird aufgelegt.
 

 

Konterlattung und Styropor sind drauf. Konterlattung wird auch aufgelgt, diese werden von Winkeln in der Position gehalten
 

Nun kann die Terasse drauf. Diese wird auch mit der Lattung verbunden. Jeweils 4-5 Latten zum abnehmen.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

 

Hier sieht man die Koi mal im dunkeln. Sichttiefe ca. 2,2m  YEAH


----------



## Christine (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hallo Dennis,

das ist ja gewaltig 

Sollte das jetzt ein Koiteich werden oder das Sealife-Center


----------



## schnuffi0984 (22. Nov. 2012)

Hallo Blumen Else. 
Danke, ja er sollte ganz zum Anfang mal 20kubikmeter werden.  Dann fängt man an zu planen.. und naja was soll man sagen, je länger man plant desto größer wird das ding.  Kennen hier bestimmt einige.  
Geplant waren dann zum Schluss 50Kubikmeter und nur sind es 70. Bin aber mit dem Ergebnis echt zufrieden. Aber ob ich mir das nochmal antun würde? Bestimmt! 
Die ganze Arbeit hat sich auch bestimmt gelohnt. Nächstes Jahr noch die schönen Sachen drum herum und dann genießen.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (23. Nov. 2012)

Was ich noch vergessen hab.  Hab ja in der ersten Kammer eine sifi drin. 
Hier die Kammer wo er rein kommt. 
 
Und meine eigenBausifi
 
 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuffi0984 (29. Nov. 2012)

Also habe am Wochenende an der Teich Verkleidung weiter gearbeitet.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuffi0984 (3. Dez. 2012)

Hab mal wieder an der Terrasse weiter gearbeitet.  Bin noch nicht ganz fertig 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuffi0984 (3. Dez. 2012)

Hallo Leute. 
Was ich bisher ganz vergessen habe mich bei allen für die ganzen super Tipps und Ideen zu bedanken. Bin euch echt dankbar dafür. 
Hier ein paar Namen. 
Joerg
Sbecs(Steffen)
Zacky
Blumenelse
Klappspaten
Ziamon
Dbsam
Doh
Illerkoi

Hoffe ich habe keinen vergessen. 
Danke Leute ihr habt mir echt geholfen. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## doh (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Ach hey Dennis,
dich gibts ja auch noch 

Kein Thema, du hattest mir mit dem Luftheber ja auch gute Tipps gegeben (auch wenn er noch immer nicht funktioniert  ) 
Hast du jetzt eigentlich deine Luftheber und sonstigen Rohre mit Ufermatten verkleidet ?

Schönen Dienstag noch!


----------



## Zacky (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Denis.

...ist doch gerne geschehen...schließlich versorgst du uns auch mit Supi-Bildern und deiner Erfahrung mit den Lufthebern...


----------



## schnuffi0984 (4. Dez. 2012)

Hallo @ all, 

Wollte mal meine fortschritte beim Luftheber posten.
Zu den Fakten:
2*125er Luftheber
Zuleitung 2*20er PVC Rohr
Druckkammer aus 160er KG muffe
Luftpumpen  
-  1*Secoh 40W bei 60l Luft in 2m
-  1*Dong Yang dy40



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuffi0984 (4. Dez. 2012)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder. 
Das erste Bild zeigt die Luftzuleitung. 
 

Hier wird der Luftheber zusammen gebaut. 
 

Hier zum ersten mal in den Teich gestellt.  

Bilder vom ersten Test. 
 
 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuffi0984 (6. Dez. 2012)

Hallo Marcel. 
Den einen Luftheber habe ich mit Isolierband umwickelt. Den anderen habe ich erst mal so in den Teich gestellt.
Den will ich Evtl noch mit Ufermatte verkleiden. Obwohl ich sagen muss, das dass Orange fast nicht mehr sichtbar ist.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuffi0984 (9. Dez. 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 

Nun ist auch bei uns der Winter angekommen. 
 
Hab den halben Teich heute Morgen mit Isolierung abgedeckt. 
 
Der Rest kommt die nächsten Tage. Muss erst nochmal in den baumarkt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuffi0984 (12. Dez. 2012)

Hallo@all. 

Hier sieht man die beiden Luftheber. Der Rechte ist mit Isoband umwickelt der Linke nicht. Ich vermute mal nach dem Winter sieht man da gar keinen Unterschied mehr. Also war es Evtl doch unnötig. 
Naja manchmal muss man(n) die Erfahrung selbst machen, wenn man nicht auf die guten Ratschläge hört. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuffi0984 (18. Dez. 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich mal wieder mit einer Frage.  

Da es ja noch keine Meinung zu dem Trommler in Verbindung mit dem Luftheber gab.
Was meint ihr, ist es möglich? 
Im Prinzip hab ich ja im Moment das ganze mit einer sifi laufen. Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut. Bis auf das die sifi zu klein ist für 35tl/h. 
Der Trommler funktioniert im Prinzip nicht anders. Eben nur besser, da der Schmutz gleich heraus geholt wird. 

Hätte den hier ins Auge gefasst. 
Aquaforte ATF-350
Was meint ihr, ist der zu klein für 35tl/h mit Luftheber. Im Moment hab ich Ca. 4-5cm Höhenunterschied zwischen Filter und Teich bei voller Pumpenleistung 45tl/h (bei sauberer sifi). Dies sollte dann auch beim Trommelfilter nicht anders sein. 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuffi0984 (18. Dez. 2012)

Diskussionen sind deutlich erwünscht.  
Kann ja mal jeder eine Meinung abgeben ob er meint es geht oder nicht. Würde mich über eine rege Teilnahme freuen. 

Vermutungen sind auch erwünscht. Vorschläge für ein geeigneten Trommler sind auch Willkommen. :thumbup::thumbup:

Immer her damit 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Moonlight (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hey Dennis,

schöner Teich ... klasse Arbeit 

Nun habe ich mir mal Deine Filterabdeckung angeschaut. Also Dein Aufbau ist mit meinem fast identisch. Ich habe noch eine Folie zwischen Styropor und Holz (und anderes Holz).
Theoretisch müßte das Wasser bei Dir in die Kammer laufen ... soll das so sein, oder ist das nur ein kleiner Baufehler?

Haste schon mal in die Kammer rein geschaut? Würde mich mal interessieren wie es dort jetzt aussieht nach dem wochenlangen Regen ... 
Vor allem ... ich hab keine Klappe gesehen. Schiebst Du etwa die gesamte Terrasse beiseite ?

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis,
der TF sollte mindestens 30 m³ in Schwerkraft schaffen.
Für deinen Teich und auch den Luftheber sollte das gut passen.

Die Spülintervalle kannst du so einstellen, dass sie bei recht niedriger Different (5 cm) schon anfangen.
Das sollte für die Leistung des Lufthebers dann kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (12. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Joerg, 

Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen. Ist immer echt Bereicherung was von dir zu hören. Ich denke mal ich sollte mir lieber einen trommelfilter zulegen der min. 40tl schafft. 
Da bin ich noch am grübeln ob ich mir einen selbst baue oder (faul) einen kaufe. 
Es soll jetzt nicht an der falschen Stelle gespart werden. Ein Eigenbau kann besser den Verhältnissen angepasst werden(in den ibc integriert) . Ein gekaufter Filter ist meist ausgereifter und braucht weniger Nacharbeit. 
Ein Eigenbau traue ich mir ohne weiteres zu,  nur die Zeit?  :banghead:
Mehr als 5cm wären echt tödlich für mein lufthebersystem.  
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joerg (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hi Dennis,
die Luftheber kann man Richtung maximalen Durchfluss oder auf etwas mehr Förderhöhe optimieren.
Du kannst ja noch etwas an dem ausprobieren. Ich denke das passt schon.

Bei deinem recht moderaten Besatz solltest du auch mit weniger Umwälzrate noch gut hinkommen.
Der größere hat aber den Vorteil einer etwas größeren Oberfläche was dann der Höhendifferenz zugute kommt.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (13. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Mandy. 
Man kann den die Terrasse komplett herunter nehmen. 
Der "normale" Eingang ist das erste Element zum herunter nehmen. 
Man kann dies auch anklappen wenn in die Filtergrube möchte. Ist im Moment provisorisch.
 
Von oben ist im Moment eine Folie drüber.  also regnet es von oben nicht rein. Aber ich habe trotzdem Wasser in der Grube. 
Hier ist der Übeltäter zu sehen. Bei Regen sammelt sich das Wasser an einer Ecke der Filtergrube und läuft ungehindert durch den Durchbruch für die Kabel. :banghead: da hätte ich ja auch vorher dran denken können. Nun muss ich das Loch irgendwie dicht bekommen.
 
Später soll aber noch genau eine Folie zwischen Terrasse und Styropor. Die Ablaufrinne dafür ist schon installiert. 
Die Folie will ich dann aus Teichfolie herstellen. Zudem hat die Terrasse ein Gefälle so das alles nach hinten ablaufen kann und nur das Wasser zwischen den Spalten in die Grube tropfen kann. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Moonlight (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

Hey Dennis,

danke für die Bilder 
Nun, ich habe zw. Holz und Styropor eine Folie ... und trotzdem hab ich Wasser drin :evil
Werd ich wohl im Frühjahr nachsehen müssen woran das wohl liegt. Theoretisch dürfte es nicht rein laufen.

Mandy


----------



## schnuffi0984 (13. Jan. 2013)

Hi Mandy.
Evtl. hast du auch Grundwasser. Bei dem Dauerregen steigt das schon mal an und drückt dir von unten rein .
Das war auch meine erste Vermutung. Als ich dann das Wasser ausgepumpt hatte fiel mir ein plätschern auf.  und dann konnte man das Problem richtig gut sehen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuffi0984 (13. Jan. 2013)

Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Dennis,
> die Luftheber kann man Richtung maximalen Durchfluss oder auf etwas mehr Förderhöhe optimieren.
> Du kannst ja noch etwas an dem ausprobieren. Ich denke das passt schon.
> 
> ...



Hi Joerg. 
Ich von noch am überlegen welche my Stärke ich nehmen soll. 
63 oder 42 my. Bei 63 kann man mehr fördern als bei 42.
Macht es einen großen Unterschied in der Filterung zwischen den Maschenweiten? 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuffi0984 (22. März 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe gerade so gar keinen Bock mehr auf Winter.  
 

Es liegen noch ca. 20 cm schnee auf der Teichisolierung. 

Ehe das weg ist wird es noch eine Weile dauern.


----------



## Zacky (22. März 2013)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

 da bist du nicht der Einzige, aber es sieht immer alles so friedlich aus...in dem ewigen Weiß...

...aber bald...


----------



## schnuffi0984 (22. März 2013)

Zacky schrieb:


> da bist du nicht der Einzige, aber es sieht immer alles so friedlich aus...in dem ewigen Weiß...
> 
> ...aber bald...



Danke.

Aber ich will jetzt Action in meinem Teich haben. 
Aber da kann ich noch ewig warten 

DU HAST JA WENIGSTENS DEINE IH ZUM ZEITVERTREIB 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2013)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*



schnuffi0984 schrieb:


> Evtl. hast du auch Grundwasser. Bei dem Dauerregen steigt das schon mal an und drückt dir von unten rein



Sorry, hab eben erst gesehen, dass Du geantwortet hattest 

Grundwasser nicht direkt, aber Schichtenwasser, aber nicht bei dem Wetter.
Nur selbst das dürfte nicht stören. Es ist ja ringsrum alles Betoniert (Boden und Wände).
Ich glaube ich habe einen Fehler bei der Folienverlegung gemacht.. Das Wasser geht durch die Ritzen vom Holz und sammelt sich auf der Plane ... nur irgendwann ist die mal voll und dann läuft das Wasser an den Rändern im Rahmen runter in den Filterkeller.
Nun gut, daran kann ich nichts mehr ändern.

Ich kann damit leben, solange das Wetter auch mal besser wird und ich den Keller trocken legen kann 

Mandy


----------



## Superdad (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnuffis Teichbau*

@schnuffi0984

Sieht sehr gut aus, was du da gebaut hast! Respekt!

Auch deine Anleitung für den Luftheber ist gelungen.

Was hast du mit deinem Pflanzenfilter gemacht? 
Wie hast du den angelegt?

Gruß Andreas


----------

